# Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition


----------



## beren2707 (20. April 2013)

Und das ist die PCGH-Edition? Den normalen Macho kann ich auch fest bei niedrigster Drehzahl lassen. Ich fürchte, das gute Stück wird nicht allzu viele Käufer finden. Wäre der Kühler schwarz eloxiert und der Lüfter von z.B. 600-1200 U/Min. regelbar wäre, würde man wohl sogar noch einen Fünfer drauflegen. Aber so ist es, wenn einem die Optik eh egal ist, mMn keine Verbesserung des Macho. Anders ist es, aber besser...naja.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen PCGH-Schraubendreher dazu. Dann lohnt sich das Teil schon .


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. April 2013)

Sorry aber das ding is schwachsinn.. Könnte ich auch einfach einen Macho nehmen, einen anderen Lüfter draufpacken und Tripleh Edition nennen..


----------



## Axonia (20. April 2013)

Dem muss ich mich leider anschließen 
Haut mich so gar nicht aus den Socken


----------



## Ion (20. April 2013)

Der Kühler dürfte für Leute interessant sein die noch auf das letzte bisschen Lautstärke achten, ich habe den Original Macho wie im Video und der ist mir jedenfalls nicht so laut - auf Level 1 (von 9) im Bios


----------



## Marcusi (21. April 2013)

Ja find es auch nicht sonderlich gelungen,  Lüfter gibt es zur genüge zum selber anbauen.  

Schöne Lackierung oder wenigstens diese Kupferenden verkleiden ala Scythe.  Das wäre mal was gewesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2013)

Was mir aufgefallen ist das der Lüfter nicht für PWM gedacht ist. Generell ein komplett schwarzer Lüfter ist ja schonmal toll zu den bisherigen Fäkalfarben . Irgendwie vermisst man doch das gewisse Extra einer " Edition ". Ich selber habe den Macho noch in der Ur-Version aber da er quasi kaum besser ist wie mein Thors Hammer ( mit einem Lüfter ) sehe ich keinen Grund meinen Oldtimer zu ersetzen. Bei einer Black Edition hätte ich es mir vielleicht noch überlegt


----------



## king1299 (14. August 2013)

Hallo Radaktion,

ich habe diese Edition gekauft.

Mainboard MSI Z87-G45 Gaming mit dem CPU Intel Core i7-4770K
Bekanntlich Sockel 1150

Nur in der Beschreibung steht Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366 oder zweite Beschreibung Sockel 2011
Welche Anleitung muss genommen werden?



Gruß King1299


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2013)

Du nimmst die Anleitung für den Sockel 775/1155/1156, und schaust auf die Lochabstände 1155/1156, die sind nämlich identisch mit 1150 .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. August 2013)

Exakt, das kann ich von offizieller Seite nur bestätigen: Bei einem Sockel-1150-Mainboard erfolgt die Montage des Kühlers so wie bei einem System mit dem Sockel 1155 oder 1156.


----------



## king1299 (14. August 2013)

thx @Adi1


----------



## unze (18. August 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, Montage ist identisch mit Sockel 1155.

Hab hier ein paar Bilder mit dem standard Macho gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-1059.html#post5568675


----------



## mic3107 (12. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, welchen Luftdurchsatz die PCGH Edition generiert.
Denn bei Alternate steht ja "96 - 125 m³/h". Das kann ja bei konstanten 800 1/min nicht ganz sein.
Verbaut sein müsste ja der TY-141, welcher mit "48,1 - 125,7 m³/h" bei einem Drehzahlbereich von 900 - 1300 1/min angegeben ist.
Könnte man also evtl. drauf schließen, dass es bei 800 1/min dann nach Adam Riesling 42,8 m³/h sind.

Kann jemand diese Annahme bestätigen?

Möchte mir die PCGH Edition nämlich zulegen. Allein die beiliegende Chill Factor 3 ist den Aufpreis zum "normalen" doch schon wert.
Und zur Auswahl des korrekten Gehäuselüfters, benötige ich eben den Luftdurchsatz des CPU-Kühlers.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Micha


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (13. September 2013)

Die 48,1 m³/h sind eigentlich der Wert für 500 rpm und nicht für die 900. Frag mich jetzt bitte nicht warum das so angegeben wird, das möchte unser Chef so. 
Bei 800 rpm sind es 77 m³/h. Woher Alternate den Wert 96 - 125 m³/h her hat, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## mic3107 (20. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Damit kann man immerhin etwas anfangen. Bin gespannt auf den Macho PCGH 

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Thomfish (6. August 2014)

Hallo, 

habe ein kleines Problem mit meinen HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition.
Diesen CPU-Kühler bekam ich von PCGH für den Abschluß eines Abo´s der DVD Plus Ausgabe.

CPU-Kühler ( Vorher ): Thermalright Archon max 1300 U/Min

MB: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T 125Watt

Ram: Kingston HyperX RED-Edition 2 x 4096 MB DDR3-1600

Graka: Gigabyte GeForce 680

NT: Cougar CM Power 700Watt

Nun das Dilema.

Mit dem HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition steigt meine CPU-Temperatur laut CPU Temp im Leerlauf von ca. 40°C (Archon) auf 54 °C (HR-02).!
Bei Prime 95 in ca. 30 Minuten im Small FFT s Test ca. 53°C (Archon) und ca. 68-70°C (HR-02).!!!!

Aufgefallen ist mir noch bei der Montage des HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition das die Bodenplatte des Kühlers nicht eben sondern leicht auf einer Seite nach oben gewölbt war.!?!

Beim Einbau des Mainboards stellte ich dann fest das der Kühler mit der Bodenplatte nicht komplett auf dem Die der CPU aufliegt.!?!
Den Spalt der dadurch gegeben ist kann ich nicht mit Wärmeleitpaste überbrücken.!

Hat von euch einer ne Idee was mann da machen kann.!!!

Danke im voraus für Euere Antworten


----------



## Thomfish (6. August 2014)

Hallo mic3107,

Die beim Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition enthaltene Wärmeleitpaste handelt es sich nicht um die Chill Factor 3.!

Es steht nur Chill Factor Thermal Paste drauf.!

Keine Ahnung ob Factor 1; 2 oder 3.!


----------

